# VBA String zerteilen



## Mastert21 (14. Juli 2007)

Hi, ich bin neu hier und habe folgendes Problem:

Ich will einen String zerteilen und danach abspeichern!

String1: blablabla-bebebe
String2: blablabla/bebebe

Mir stellt sich die frage wie ich die funktion gestalten muss das er bei einem bestimmten zeichen bei mir jetzt "-" und "/" den string in zwei Teile zerteilt!

Achja ich habe die suche benutzt aber leider nichts passendes gefunden oder nach dem falschen gesucht


----------



## Philipp9494 (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

such mal nach split() oder mid() - Weis leider gerade nicht die korrekte Syntax....

mfg

Philipp9494


----------



## manni_s (16. Juli 2007)

Hi,

versuche es mal hiermit

Dim A as String,B As String, C As String

If InStr(1, A, ",") > 0 Then
B = Left(A, (InStr(1, A, ",") - 1))
C = Mid(A, (InStr(1, A, ",") + 1), 5)

Anstatt des "," solltest Du den ";" oder "/" einfügen und in C = ...
am Schluss statt der 5 die Länge deines Strings falls bekannt oder Len(A)

Gruß

mannis


----------

